# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Diyarbakır merkezli dört devlet kuran Türkler...

## bozok

*Diyarbakır merkezli dört devlet kuran Türk(men) ler, Atlantis uygarlığı gibi yok mu oldu?*


*Bir Diyarbakırlı anlatıyor*



İsmi bir etnik kimlikle bu kadar özdeşleştirilen bir başka şehir yoktur herhalde. Kürt kimliği neredeyse Diyarbakır ile birlikte anılır oldu. Bu ülkenin her karışının zaten asli paydaşı olan Kürtlere, özel bir 'başkent' arayışında Diyarbakır kilit isim haline getirildi. Peki serinkanlı düşünürsek *Diyarbakır ne kadar Kürt?*

Diyarbakır kimliğinin en etkin motiflerinden birinin Kürtler olduğu kesin. Ama *Diyarbakır demek sadece Kürtler mi demek?* Hadi bırakın bazılarının her duyduğunda irkildiği Türk(men)leri ve Türk(men) kültürünü daha bir yüzyıl öncesine kadar kent merkezinde çoğunlukta olan Ermeniler, Süryaniler, Keldaniler ve dahi Rumlara haksızlık yaptığınızı düşünmüyor musunuz? Yoksa; *“İttihattçı Türkler gayrimüslim unsurları yurtlarından sürdü biz de tarihlerine, hatıralarına gecekondu kurup hayali bir başkent üretelim”* mi diyorsunuz? Peki o ağızlarınıza pelesenk ettiğiniz *AMED* kelimesinin kökeni olan Asurice ve Asurilere'de haksızlık ettiğinizi düşünmüyor musunuz? Diyarbakır’dan Van’a kadar olan bölgeyi kadim Ermeni yurdu olarak nitelendiren Yunanlı tarihçi Heredot, sizce ajan mıydı itirafçı mı?

*İNKARCI DEVLET VE TOPLULUK: ASURLULAR!!!*
Mezopotamya tarihinde en derin izleri bırakan medeniyletlerinden biri Asurlulardır. Yüzyıllar aşan hükümranlıkları ile muazzam bir medeniyet kurmuşlardır. Tarihin bilinmeyeni en fazla olan ve günümüz iki çömlek parçası dahi bırakmayan Med’lerin aksine Asurlular yazılı kültürleri ile de üstün bir medeniyetin tüm özelliklerine sahiptirler. Asurlular’a ait yazılı belgelere hala ulaşmak mümkün. Dünyanın saygın üniversilerinde çalışmalara konu olan bu yazılı belgelerin neden hiç birinde Kürtler geçmiyor hiç merak ettiniz mi? Yoksa Asurlular’da inkarcılığı bir devlet politikası olarak mı benimsemişlerdi. 

*11. YY’Dan BERİ BüLGEDE üOğUNLUK OLAN TüRKMENLERE NE OLDU?*
Ya Diyarbakır tarihi ile ilgili elinize attığınız her kaynakta karşılacağınız; *Bozulus, Karaulus, Akkoyun, Artuklu, İnallu, Bayındır vb.* yüzlerce Türkmen boy, oymak ve aşiret isimlerini Diyarbakır tarihinin neresinde konumlandırıyorsunuz. Türk (men); Bursa’ya, İzmir’e, Bolu’ya gelmeden en az 200 yıl önce *Halep, Samarra, Kerkük, Kermanşah, Diyarbakır ve Mardin*’e geldi. Yoksa Ziyaret Dağı'ndan Karacadağ'a oradan Kırklar dağına isim vere vere Diyarbakır'a yerleşen Türk(men) ler sizce Atlantis uygarlığı gibi bir an da yok olup gitti mi? Bakın *onlar hiçbir yere gitmedi.* Onlar hala Diyarbakır kuçelerinde dolaşıyorlar. Kim bilir köşedeki cigerci Bedo, terzi Bozan, kunduracı Meheme hatta ve hatta sizin ailenizde onlardan emin olun çokça var. Sadece öfkeniz ve demogoji konforu kendi gerçeğinize eğilmenizi engelliyor. 

Bu bölgenin en az 1000 yıllık tarihinde TC 'nin bir yüzyıllık bile serüveni yok. Diyarbakırlı *Hindi aşireti*ne (Diyarbekirlilerin çok iyi bildiği ziyaret/yatır da gömülü *Hindi Baba* aslında dini bir şahsiyet değil *Akkoyunlu* devlet adamıdır) mensup Türkmenlerin kurduğu Akkyounlu devleti Diyarbakır’ı başkent yapıp 300 boyunca Orta Doğu’ya hükmetti. TC'ye kızabilirsiniz ama bu sizi tarih körlüğüne sürüklememeli. Kendinizi İzmirli, Bursalı, Rizeli ile karşılaştırıp bak işte biz farklıyız limanına da sığınmayın. Bir Diyarbakırlı eğer karşılaştırma yapacak ise Ziya Gökalp'in dediği gibi Telaferli ile Kermanşahlı ile hele hele bir dönem Diyarbakır'dan giden hemşehrilerimizin kurduğu Tebriz ile kıyaslamalı. Halayı mı farklı, yemeği mi. Asla değil. Bir Diyarbakırlı Türk ve Kürd'ün Kerküklü Türk ve Kürt arasındaki farkı bir Bursalı ile Kastamonulu arasındaki farktan daha azdır. 

*CELAL GüZELSES YOKSA TC AJANI MIYDI?*
Diyarbakır'ı karış karış gezip türkülerini derleyen Celal Beg’in (Güzelses) o türkülerdeki dilini iyice irdeleyin. Tanımlama, lakaplar, dualar, beddualarda bazı kesimlerin o pek de hazzetmediği Türk(men)cenin sağlam izlerini göreceksiniz. 

Bir yazarın dediği gibi özellikle son yüzyılda Batılılar'ın üzerinde en çok araştırma yaptığı topluluk olan Kürtlere bu ilgiyi sadece bilimsel merak ve insani duyarlılıkla açıklayabilir miyiz? Bu içinden geldiği topluma ve tarihe yabancılaşma Bölgedeki bazı kesimler için hırs haline geldi. Türk kelimesine bu kadar önyargı ve düşmanlık yüklemeyi anlamak mümkün değil. Bu hastalık, Kürt kelimesinden ürken Türkler ile aynı karaktere sahip. 

ünce Türk ve Kürt kimliğine yönelik duygularımızı bir anlık pasifize ederek, daha doğrusu nefes alarak düşünelim. Türkiye’deki avşarları, yörükleri bile ayrı millet gösteren emperyalist ruhlu yabancı araştırmaları bir kenara bırakıp Osmanlı Tahrir defterlerine bakalım. 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu Türkmen kökenli olmasına rağmen Türkmen kavramı ile hep sorunlu, kavgalı idi. Kimbilir geçmişteki örneklerine bakıp belki bir Türk devletini diğer bir Türk oluşumu yıkar geleneğinden korkuyorlardı. Yani Osmanlı kayıt defterleri ulaşabileceğiniz en objektif hatta Türkmenler aleyhine ciddi kaynaktır. Bu kayıtlar aynı zamanda gelir (vergi) anlamına geldiği için çok da sağlıklıdır. İşte o kaynaklarda *Diyarbakır’daki aşiret ad ve yerleşimlerine dikkat edin.* Aşiretlerin çoğu Türkman, Yörükan, Ekrad Yörükanı, *Ekrad Türkmanı* olarak tasnif ediliyor. Bugün hala varlıklarını büyük ölçüde sürdüren bu aşiretlerin tamamı Kürtçe konuşuyor. Bu gerçek; ”Güneydoğu’da özellikle de Diyarbakır’da pür ve steril bir ırk tanımı üzerine hesap yapmayın yanılırsınız” anlamına geliyor. Aynı şey ırk üzerinden Türklük vurgusu yapanlar için de geçerli. Emperyalist gaza gelip sakın ola ki saf Türk saf Kürt gibi sorunlu kavramlar ile toplumsal kırılmaya bir dinamit de siz koymayın. 

*AJAN LİSTESİNİN BAşINDA HEREDOT*
Bu yazıyı kaleme alan Diyarbakırlıyı biliyorum demogojiden beslenen bazı kesimler ajan, işbirlikçi, teslimiyetçi vb ifadeler ile suçlayacaklar. Ben de onların elini güçlendirmek için ezberden gitmeyerek aynı suçu işleyen bir grup ajanın isim listesini veriyorum; Yunanlı tarihçi Heredot, şerefname’nin yazarı büyük Kürt alimi şerefhan, İranlı tarihçi Ebubekir Tıhrani, Diyarbakırlı halk ozanı Nesimi, Celal Güzelses, Cahit Sıtkı, Süleyman Nazif vb.


*Odatv.com*
25.11.2009

----------

